# 93 Infinity G20 Wiring Problems



## CrimsonSR20DE (Sep 26, 2007)

After a long grueling process of looking at infinity wiring diagrams I can not find 1 with any of the colors that my infinity has. All i want to do is hook some subs and an amp to my stock head unit. What i found was most G20s in this year had cassette decks witch mine did not, also I have a stock CD player in mine and others did not. Im almost certain that my CD player is stock but my Deck is labled Clarion and my cd player is labled Sony. The only thing that i found common between the diagrams and my car is the Remote 12V+ witch is blue(pretty common). Other than that there is only 1 other blue wire with a black line. The wiring diagram said i should have a blue/white and a red/blue wire. What i really want to know is what colors are the rear speakers. I need to know this so that i can hook up my a/v line converter for my RCA jacks. the wiring dia. says that i should have 

left REAR: + RED
- Dark Green
Right Rear: + Light brown/Green
- Pink

I do not have just a plain red wire, dark green wire or a light brown/green wire but i do have a pink wire.
has anyone encountered this problem? I got my fricken dash torn apart and i have no blinkers until i put it back together so help would be much appreciated.

THANKS, 
CrimsonSR20DE:idhitit:


----------



## CrimsonSR20DE (Sep 26, 2007)

For those of you interested. Im "TRYING" to install a kicker KX2500.1 amp and a pair of Kicker CVX12 DVC 4 ohm with a kicker 04sx7004 4 ch. interior amp so i can still hear my highs. Im gonna keep the stock Clarion Components for now. 

If u need good affordable audio equip. check these guys out
I got my CVX12s for $125 each here Car Audio/Stereo at HiFiSoundconnection
they retail for like $399
other than that for amps i like this place Car Audio / Stereo - Car Audio and Stereos Car Audio and Stereo Accessories      
They have 2000 watt 1ch amps for $90 new (off brand but my buddy got one and they pound) (Lagacy i think)

Anyway could still use some help:fluffy:


----------

